

Ask HN: What is needed to rapidly build mobile apps? - trapped123

I am thinking of creating multiple mobile apps using HTML5 using rapid prototyping. In order to bring them to market fast I am trying to use as much outside services as possible but keep the costs as low as possible. My current list is as follows -<p>Backend - Parse<p>Visual Design - Outsource using 99 designs<p>Analyitcs - Flurry<p>Testing - Device anywhere<p>HTML5 application development using - Phonegap/Titanium/Sencha<p>What else would you add to the list? Am I missing something obvious?
======
trapped123
Thanks for all the suggestions. I am adding few more things that I forgot
earlier -

Stress Testing - ???

App Distribution - Zubhium

App Marketing - AdMob, AppSurfer, AppBrain

Also, is there some service that can provide initial validation of an idea. I
need some service through which I can contact 20 users and ask them if they
will use a particular app and if so how much will they pay for it and what
features they would like?

------
jefflinwood
PhoneGap and Titanium are mutually exclusive.

Sencha would work with PhoneGap, in that you need HTML/CSS/JS to put into
PhoneGap.

Be careful with 99 Designs. You're more likely to get a design that will be
almost impossible to implement on top of Sencha, unless you give a lot of
feedback to the designers. Given the cost of getting a mobile app design
there, you'll need to stay on top of the process to avoid wasting money.

------
debacle
<http://www.codiqa.com/>

This was posted a few days ago. I've been playing with it a bit (after having
bookmarked it). It seems pretty cool.

------
kodeshpa
Zubhium - for Best distribution

